# Knit Toddler's Bulky Pullover



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Using the Bulky yarn and the change of color makes this another fun pattern to work. Worked as one piece with minimal seaming, this sweater works up fast. Choose your favorite colors and have fun.
NO SLEEVES TO SET IN....

Pattern: $4.50

Pattern is written for: Child 3/4 to ( 5/6, 7/8 ) yrs old. Chest Measurement Finished: 27 (28, 30 ) " Finished Length: 13 ( 13½, 14 )"

http://www.etsy.com/listing/103939880/bulky-knit-toddlers-pullover-pattern?ref=shop_home_...
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bulky-knit-toddler-pullover


----------



## Kaye3514 (Feb 17, 2013)

Beautiful love the colours well done only problem for me I that I can't knit!
Maybe I should take some lessons and join the world of knitting


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

This little pullover is so cute, love the design and colors! It's great that there are no sleeves to set in.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Love the fact that it's a pullover with a cardigan look--and that it's a quick knit. Very cute pattern.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

I love those quick knit kid's projects you come up with! They're amazing!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Your designs are beautiful and unique.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you all so much for the kind comments. I am spoiled with the bulky knits, they work up so fast


----------



## gailknitt (Feb 19, 2013)

Love this!


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

I love your work. You always have a beautiful choice of colors.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Homeshppr said:


> Love the fact that it's a pullover with a cardigan look--and that it's a quick knit. Very cute pattern.


Ditto for me!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Laurelarts, your designs are quite unique. I always look forward to your postings.


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

Love it! The colors really make it special. Great design.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh this is really sweet. Just thinking up colour combinations.


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

Just bought your pattern and can't wait to get started.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

laurelarts said:


> Using the Bulky yarn and the change of color makes this another fun pattern to work. Worked as one piece with minimal seaming, this sweater works up fast. Choose your favorite colors and have fun.
> NO SLEEVES TO SET IN....
> 
> Pattern: $4.50
> ...


----------

